# Where can I get the Nexus7 Google I/O Boot Animation?



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

As title states, I want the N7 I/O animation that was on the devices given to I/O attendees.






Preferably as a flashable zip, but if not then I can just move it to /system/media if thats all you have


----------



## ROM_Ulan (Dec 21, 2011)

Try this tread. There are some links there to the animation.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1739201&highlight=boot+animation


----------



## NateMob (Jan 11, 2012)

In the first page of comments in the link you posted there is an app claiming to have the original boot animation.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kozmo2k4 (Dec 5, 2011)

Try this link:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1748071









You should modify the desc.txt inside the zip file to better fit your device...

./B


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Its also available in ROM ToolBox too. "Tablet - Nexus 7 Original" or something like that.


----------

